# Full Auto Cross bow...made from Wood!



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It is s good things the indians did not have these to shot at the cavalry.

Take a look, this is really cool!!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, that would sure change the dynamic of bow hunting.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a sinister laugh that guy has. Interesting design, I think my 6 year old grandson would love one hahahahaha


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy Geronimo. That sure would of changed things. I made this large sling shot once and thought of it as a weapon.
That guy is cheating.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I had to share it when I saw it. That guy's laugh sounds so mischievous!!
He has a ton of other videos with a huge slingshot using bowling ball s and other automatic bows!

That is how I like to spend my time out of the shop..on You Tube. Great entertainment!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Very cool, and I agree that laugh is extremely sinister.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

A great weapon Jim, I can just picture that guy blazing away in Mosque at pray time.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

This belongs with the "Trust me Im a engineer" stuff but really its amazing that his mind works like that. Some bow company should hire him for their design team LOL

Of the 641 thumbs down he got you know there are snowflakes screaming that its a "assault" bow. If he would paint it black then the FBI would probably hunt him down


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> This belongs with the "Trust me Im a engineer" stuff but really its amazing that his mind works like that. Some bow company should hire him for their design team LOL
> 
> Of the 641 thumbs down he got you know there are snowflakes screaming that its a "assault" bow. If he would paint it black then the FBI would probably hunt him down
> 
> - JCamp


It also demonstrates why the idea of "gun control" is pure folly. Where there's a will there's a way and there's no stopping anyone with the desire and ingenuity to fulfill their objectives.

For my money, the guy in the video is the best part of the show. He's seems to genuinely delight in his creation.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome Jim.
Is that Arnie's brother?, sure has the build.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Tony. I don't know about that but he sure likes what he is doing and keeps inventing more mechanisms!!

Cheers, Jim


----------

